# Question for COs



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

While reading the CO reports on the DNR website,you see many examples of a CO finding an individual who has broken 4, 5, or even 6 different laws. Often times, the report will say the CO wrote a ticket for one of the offenses & gave warnings on the rest of the offenses. My question is why is that done? If someone is violating that many laws, why only one ticket, why not a ticket for every offense? Just Wondering.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I am not a CO, just a regular plain old city PO. Where I work it's the same way. If we have 4 or 5 violations, we write them for the biggest, and then warn on the rest of them. When they go to court, they have the option of pleading guilty to the one charge. If they plead not guilty, we will ammend the tickets to include ALL violations. If they go to trial, they gamble on all the charges.

If you write them for all 4 or 5 violations, the court will dismiss the 3 or 4 smaller chages anyways.

Of course, this is all up to officer descretion. If someone has it coming due to prior contacts and warning that were ignored, you can write for all the charges and then BEG the prosecutor to keep them all and not offer a plea!:lol:

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Capt. Jay is right on.......


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

captain jay said:


> I am not a CO, just a regular plain old city PO. Where I work it's the same way. If we have 4 or 5 violations, we write them for the biggest, and then warn on the rest of them. When they go to court, they have the option of pleading guilty to the one charge. If they plead not guilty, we will ammend the tickets to include ALL violations. If they go to trial, they gamble on all the charges.
> 
> If you write them for all 4 or 5 violations, the court will dismiss the 3 or 4 smaller chages anyways.
> 
> ...


----------

